# Meetings > Workshops >  1ο awmn workshop στο Δημόκριτο

## dti

Αργήσαμε λίγο αλλά επιτέλους μπορούμε να ανακοινώσουμε τη διεξαγωγή του *1ου workshop* που θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο Ε.Κ.Ε.Φ.Ε Δημόκριτος, στην Αγία Παρασκευή, το *Σάββατο 15/3/2003*. 
Ακριβή ώρα θα ανακοινώσουμε σύντομα, μάλλον νωρίς το απόγευμα κατά τις 4 μ.μ. θα είναι.

Αντικείμενο του workshop θα είναι το στήσιμο linux (debian) σε pc's που θα χρησιμοποιηθούν για τις ανάγκες του δικτύου. 
Θα γίνουν όλες οι απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις προκειμένου να μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν αυτά τα pc's ως routers στο δίκτυό μας..

*Για τη συμμετοχή στο workshop θα τηρηθεί αυστηρά σειρά προτεραιότητας.*
Οι θέσεις είναι *20* και όσοι δηλώσουν συμμετοχή θα πρέπει να μεταφέρουν τον υπολογιστή τους στον Δημόκριτο (υπάρχει άνετο parking δίπλα στο εργαστήριο).

Συντονιστής θα είναι ο harisk και ελπίζουμε στην πολύτιμη συμπαράσταση των krom - ripper & achille.

Επειδή η είσοδος στο Δημόκριτο θα επιτραπεί μόνο στα άτομα που θα συμμετάσχουν στο workshop, όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε πρέπει να στείλετε απαραίτητα πλήρες ονοματεπώνυμο στο [email protected]

----------


## wiresounds

πρώτος παρακαλώ

----------


## MerNion

mesa kai ego.. na doume an tha boresoume na baloume to debian sto compaq mou.. ego den boresa  :: 
stelno kai e-mail me onomateponimo

----------


## koem

Xμ, ενδιαφέρομαι κι εγώ, αλλά:

1. Δεν μου έχει έρθει ακόμα το dual-pcmcia 3.5" slot που έχω παραγγείλει  ::  
2. Δεν μου έχουν έρθει ακόμα οι δύο Εngenious που έχω παραγγείλει .  ::  

Επιθυμώ διακαώς να παρευρεθώ, έστω και ... όρθιος για να μου λυθούν ορισμένες βασικές απορίες που έχω για το στήσιμο του linux box...

Να σημειώσω ότι με τον εξοπλισμό αυτό σκοπεύω να γίνω backbone του δικτύου για να προχωρήσει νοτιότερα (ο κόμβος στήνεται στο κεντρικό Περιστέρι) με αρκετή θέα προς βοριοδυτικά, δυτικά, νότια και ανατολικά (awmn-702). Σκοπός επίσης είναι να συνεχίσω το backbone ως το awmn-413, όπου με sector antenna θα καλύψω τις περιοχές Χαϊδαρίου και Αιγάλεω

----------


## dti

Ελπίζω να βρεθεί κάποια dual slot ISA κάρτα, για τις ανάγκες του workshop, ώστε να σετάρουμε τα μηχανήματα που δεν διαθέτουν ακόμη τέτοια κάρτα.
Οσο για Engenious, όλο και κάποια θα κυκλοφορεί στο Δημόκριτο...

Οπότε, όσοι σκοπεύετε να στήσετε linux box φέρτε το pc μαζί σας!

----------


## dti

Λοιπόν έχουμε και λέμε:

signal, ΜerΝion, wiresounds, koem, hook, akef, cyberfreak, capvar, Alexandros, papashark, Mick Flemm, panxer, sharkovios, radiolan, tassos, antonis, dalex, mavrelos, symos, johnnysar, ekklisis

Νομίζω κλείσαμε!

----------


## CyberFreak

Θα έρθουμε εγώ με τον Capvar...

----------


## Alexandros

Παίζω και εγώ.

Μπορώ να δανείσω και την Dual PCMCIA ISA για τις ανάγκες του Workshop (και λίγο παραπάνω αν χρειαστεί).

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## papashark

Θα έρθω και εγώ και θα φέρω 2-3 dual slot για τις δοκιμές.

----------


## sharkovios

Να ρθω και γω? αλλα δεν εχω να φερω τίποτα  ::

----------


## tassos

Μη μου πείτε ότι πρέπει να κουβαλάμε και οθόνες. Ε;  ::

----------


## dti

Πολύ φοβάμαι πως ναι... 
Εκτός κι αν ο harisk μας εξασφαλίσει κάποιες.

----------


## dti

> Να ρθω και γω? αλλα δεν εχω να φερω τίποτα


Ελα και φέρε μπλοκ σημειώσεων!

----------


## panXer

Δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω, θα προτιμήσω να ακολουθήσω τις διαμαρτυρίες έναντια στον επικείμενο πόλεμο στο Ιράκ που θα γίνουν την ίδια ημέρα με το workshop. 
Θα ήθελα να έρθω να βοηθήσω και εγώ τα παιδιά να στησουν linux στους άλλους αλλά...
Δαμιανέ, μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις τον ISA adapter που μου παρήγγειλες όπως ζήτησε ένας φίλος παραπάνω για να κάνετε μια εξομοίωση της κατάστασης που θα βρίσκεται το box του όταν προμηθευτεί τη δικιά του κάρτα..
Αν είναι δυνατόν ας μπει και το δικό μου όνομα στη λίστα με τους προσκεκλημένους μην τυχόν και μπορέσω να παρευρεθώ και εγώ, αν λόγω του μικρού αριθμού των προσκεκλημένων δεν είναι δυνατόν εξαιτίας της αμφίβολης συμμετοχής μου έχει καλώς..
Καλή επιτυχία παιδιά..

----------


## MAuVE

Laptop pendium 233 (collector's item) με 1.7 GB ελεύθερα στο δίσκο και windows 98 μπορεί να πάρει δεύτερο partition γιά Linux;
Το Linux partition μπορεί να είναι FAT32 ή θέλει το δικό του φορμά; 
Αν χρειάζεται re-partitioning και ειδικό format γιά Linux το partition magic μπορεί να το κάνει ;
Η πραγματική ερώτηση που υφέρπει είναι :"Ασχετους δέχεστε ;"

----------


## tassos

lol  ::   ::  
ναι θέλει δικό του partition (2 μάλιστα) με άλλο filesystem (ext2 ή 3, δεν ξέρω τι θα βάλουν)
Το partition magic θα τα κάνει όλα μια χαρά. Προτείνω την version 8.0 (kazaalite... :: ) που υποστηρίζει και το journalised ext3. Κάνε χώρο με το partition magic εσύ και υποθέτω τα υπόλοιπα θα τα αναλάβουν οι ειδικοί.

----------


## bakolaz

Θα έρθω και εγώ με ένα pc παραμάσχαλα και ενα ζευγάρι αυτιά για να ακούσουμε τίποτα να μαθαίνουμε και εμείς οι άσχετοι απο Linux.  ::  

Εχω στην διαθεση μου ενα dual slot isa PCMCIA adapter (απο αυτούς που παίζουν με Linux ευτυχώς) και μια orinocco pcmcia.  ::  

thx

----------


## MerNion

> Laptop pendium 233 (collector's item) με 1.7 GB ελεύθερα στο δίσκο και windows 98 μπορεί να πάρει δεύτερο partition γιά Linux;
> Το Linux partition μπορεί να είναι FAT32 ή θέλει το δικό του φορμά; 
> Αν χρειάζεται re-partitioning και ειδικό format γιά Linux το partition magic μπορεί να το κάνει ;
> Η πραγματική ερώτηση που υφέρπει είναι :"Ασχετους δέχεστε ;"


kai to sizitas? edo ego tha fero compaq deskpro sta 120MHz! (basika tou exo balei to debian alla oxi telios sosta ;p )
oso gia ta partitions ginetai opos apantisan idi.. kai ego 1.7gb eixa alla protimisa na balo kai ena deutero skliro eks oloklirou gia to linux (nai kai ego me to partition magic to ekana  ::  )

ta leme to sabbato  ::

----------


## phronidis

Δηλώνω και εγώ συμετοχή

----------


## wiresounds

> Laptop pendium 233 (collector's item) με 1.7 GB ελεύθερα στο δίσκο και windows 98 μπορεί να πάρει δεύτερο partition γιά Linux;
> Το Linux partition μπορεί να είναι FAT32 ή θέλει το δικό του φορμά; 
> Αν χρειάζεται re-partitioning και ειδικό format γιά Linux το partition magic μπορεί να το κάνει ;
> Η πραγματική ερώτηση που υφέρπει είναι :"Ασχετους δέχεστε ;"


Από linux ξέρω λίγα αλλά αυτό το ξέρω. Με το partition magic κάνε ένα partition. Εκεί θα μπει το linux με το δικό του file system και δουλεύει μια χαρά σε dual-boot.
 ::  
Το FAT32 θα το βλέπει to linux και θα γράφει επίσης. Το NTFS των ΝΤ4, WIN2000 και WIN XP μπορεί μόνο να το διαβάζει. 
 ::  
Το partition του linux θα είναι αόρατο στα windoz.  :: 

Οθόνη δεν θα μπορέσω να φέρω γιατί είναι 20'', που να το μεταφέρω το τέρας των 25 κιλών.  ::

----------


## jason

Αν μπορεί ας κρατήσει κάποιος και πρακτικά του συνεδρίου, για να τα δημοσιεύσετε στο FAQ και στο FORUM για μας που δεν θα έρθουμε.

----------


## Symos

Εγώ είμαι άλλος ένας από αυτούς που θα ήθελαν να έρθουν (αν γίνεται) με μπλοκάκι και αυτιά...

----------


## MAuVE

Ευχαριστώ όλους όσους απάντησαν. 
Θα το φτιάξω (πόσο να το κάνω 0,5/1/1,5GB ;) και θα έρθω

ΥΓ. Να χωράει και μιά Samba που δεν την έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ. Αλήθεια, το PCNFS χρησιμοποιείται ακόμη, ή το έβγαλε η Samba στη σύνταξη

----------


## harisk

Καλημέρα, θα ήθελα να δοθεί μια προτεραιότητα σε αυτούς που έχουν γνώσεις linux.

Αυτό γιατί ο σκοπός είναι :
1) Να λύσουμε απορίες και να καλύψουμε κενά που υπάρχουν στην υλοποίηση του πλήρους linux κόμβου. 
2) Και σημαντικότερο, να ξεκινήσει μια διάχιση τεχνογνωσίας.

Περιμένω ότι οι 20 που θα παραβρεθούν θα αισθάνονται χαρά και υποχρέωση να περάσουν αυτά που έμαθαν και σε άλλους. 

Προσοχή δεν είναι install fest, δεν μαζευόμαστε για να στίσουμε ένα linuxακι, η δουλειά ξεκινάει μόλις τελειώσει η βασική εγκατάσταση!!!

φροντίστε το pc σας να έχει ένα cdrom και ένα flioppy σε καλή κατάσταση. Μια κάρτα δικτύου θα βοηθήσει και τουλάχιστον 32ΜΒ ram. Σκληρό δίσκο 200-500ΜΒ κάτι σε 1GB θα δώσει μια άνεση.

Οθόνες/πληκτρολόγια/καλώδια/πολύμπριζα/1 καλώδιο UTP ευθύ και 1 UTP ανάστροφο όλα πρέπει να τα φέρεται μαζεί σας.

Όπως καταλαβαίνεται θα είναι ζόρικα τα πράγματα και η δουλειά πολύ!!!
Προσανατολίζομαι σε πρωινό ξεκίνημα 09:45. Ελπίζω να έχουμε τελειώσει περρίπου στις 17:00 και να έχουμε κάποια συστήματα να κάνουν routing και dhcp servers

Θα φροντίσω να φέρω DEBIAN CD.

Οι λίγοι που δεν θα έχουν εξοπλισμό θα επομιστούν το φορτίο της τήρησης των πρακτικώ/FAQ του workshop




Προετοιμαστείτε θα έχει ζόρι και κουπί

----------


## MAuVE

> Καλημέρα, θα ήθελα να δοθεί μια προτεραιότητα σε αυτούς που έχουν γνώσεις linux.


ok, συμφωνώ με το σκεπτικό του harisk. Παραχωρώ την προτεραιότητα στους γνώστες. Βάλτε με waiting list αν περισσέψουν θέσεις ασχέτων στο τέλος

----------


## bakolaz

> Καλημέρα, θα ήθελα να δοθεί μια προτεραιότητα σε αυτούς που έχουν γνώσεις linux.


Αφου είναι έτσι αποχωρώ και εγώ......Αν περισσέψουν θέσεις για άσχετους με Linux παρ'ολα αυτά τότε θα έρθω....

----------


## MerNion

> Οθόνες/πληκτρολόγια/καλώδια/πολύμπριζα/1 καλώδιο UTP ευθύ και 1 UTP ανάστροφο όλα πρέπει να τα φέρεται μαζεί σας.
> Θα φροντίσω να φέρω DEBIAN CD.


basika exo kai ego na fero debian cds kai an thelei kai kapoios as mou to pei egeros (mexri pempti 13:00) na tou ta antigrapso kai ta 7 kai na tou ta fero to sabbato (an thelisete polloi tha prepei na balo kai ena simboliko poso giati tha prepei na agoraso cds)

kai an thelei kaneis kai kalodia utp peri to 1 metro boro na sas daneiso gia to seminario.. 

pm gia oti thelete

----------


## JS

A) Exw mia othoni pou an xreiastei mporw na tin dwsw ston harisk (an den erthw egw), mipws xreiastei...
B) opws kai o filtatos MerNion prosferomai na antigrapsw kai ta 7 debian linux CDs pou tha xrisimopoiithoun me mono 0,40Euro/CD. To kostos auto einai MONO i (simerini) timi tou CD, to opoio einai THAT'S GOLD 32x(slim). DEN bgazw kapoio kerdos. Apla den mou periseuoun ta Euro na ta xarizw  ::  . Einai kai i apeili tou polemou blepete...  :: 
Opoios thelei (gia na min ta parei ola panw tou o MerNion) as steile ena pm na ksekinisw tis antigrafes  :: 
A! exw maximum 70-80 CDs...diladi 10-11 paketakia mporw na antigrapsw...

----------


## dti

Ξανα-δημοσιεύω κι εδώ τα ονόματα της εικοσάδας:

signal, ΜerΝion, wiresounds, koem, hook, akef, cyberfreak, capvar, Alexandros, papashark, Mick Flemm, panxer, sharkovios, radiolan, tassos, thalis, dalex, mavrelos, symos, JohnnySar, ekklisis

*Νομίζω κλείσαμε!*

Μένει να διευκρινιστεί αν θα είναι σίγουρα παρόντες οι εξής:

Mick Flemm, panxer, radiolan, eklissis

Σε περίπτωση που δεν μπορέσουν να έλθουν, ας το δηλώσουν εγκαίρως.

----------


## JS

dti...gia na min faw tin thesi kanenos elega na erthw ws "tsonta". Mono gia boitheia se oti xreiastei kai fusika gia na ferw ton arxonta... harisk  ::  
PC pantws den tha exw sigoura afou einai idi stin taratsa kai liazetai  ::

----------


## tassos

ΟΚ. Τώρα δεν ξέρω πώς να χαρακτηρίσω τον εαυτό μου. ?σχετος δεν είμαι, έχω βάλει Mandrake 3-4 φορές. Σχετικός πάλι δεν είμαι, άμα μου πεις στήσε samba, θα αρχίσω να ψάχνω σε FAQ. Από command line ξέρω κάνα ls, κάνα startx ( :: ) και κάνα δυο βασικά ακόμα, με πρότερη εμπειρία σε DOS. Μάλλον σε intermediate επίπεδο κατατάσσομαι, συνεπώς αφού με συμπεριέλαβε και στη λίστα ο dti, θα έρθω.
Θα φέρω μια 15άρα CRT (από τώρα κουράστηκα), έναν Pentium 200 με ISA adaptor, LAN card, 2 Senao PCMCIA, 2 Dlink 900+ και 2 UTP straight των Dlink (crossover δεν έχω, αλλά ένα hub όλο και κάποιος θα φέρει).

----------


## dti

> dti...gia na min faw tin thesi kanenos elega na erthw ws "tsonta". Mono gia boitheia se oti xreiastei kai fusika gia na ferw ton arxonta... harisk


Εχω συμπεριλάβει 21 άτομα αν μέτρησα καλά.  ::

----------


## dti

Οπως με πληροφόρησε ο harisk, το πρωί του Σαββάτου έχουν προγραμματισθεί εργασίες στο Δημόκριτο και θα απαιτηθεί διακοπή ρεύματος. 
Εχουμε λοιπόν τις εξής επιλογές για την ώρα διεξαγωγής του workshop:

Σάββατο 15/3 στις 4 μ.μ.
Κυριακή 16/6 στις 10 π.μ.
Παρασκευή 14/3 στις 6 μ.μ.

Παρακαλώ, *μόνο* όσοι έχετε δηλώσει οτι θα παρευρεθείτε, *ψηφίστε* την ημέρα που σας βολεύει, έχοντας υπόψη σας οτι η όλη διαδικασία θα διαρκέσει τουλάχιστο ένα πεντάωρο, προκειμένου να δοθούν διευκρινίσεις και να λυθούν απορίες.

----------


## CyberFreak

> Οπως με πληροφόρησε ο harisk, το πρωί του Σαββάτου έχουν προγραμματισθεί εργασίες στο Δημόκριτο και θα απαιτηθεί διακοπή ρεύματος. 
> Εχουμε λοιπόν τις εξής επιλογές για την ώρα διεξαγωγής του workshop:
> 
> *Σάββατο 15/3 στις 4 μ.μ.*Κυριακή 16/6 στις 10 π.μ.
> Παρασκευή 14/3 στις 6 μ.μ.
> 
> Παρακαλώ, *μόνο* όσοι έχετε δηλώσει οτι θα παρευρεθείτε, *ψηφίστε* την ημέρα που σας βολεύει, έχοντας υπόψη σας οτι η όλη διαδικασία θα διαρκέσει τουλάχιστο ένα πεντάωρο, προκειμένου να δοθούν διευκρινίσεις και να λυθούν απορίες.


Ψηφίζω το Σάββατο γιατί: Την Παρασκευή έχω φροντιστήριο και την κυριακή κανονίσαμε το meeting στο Αιγάλεω...
Ελπίζω να συμφωνούν και οι υπόλοιποι μαζί μου...

----------


## akef

Σάββατο

----------


## JS

Egw tha sas xalasw tin omofwnia...
Paraskeui .
Gia Sabbato den exw tragiko problima alla gia Kuriaki kalutera oxi afou opws eipate einai kai to meeting sto Aigalew.

----------


## dimanast

kante mou mia xari mias kai den tha eimai ekei....

dokimaste na stisete kamia karta apo autes tis kenouries pou pirame me 10 euro.....


me linux etsi?

kali epitixia

----------


## tassos

> Σάββατο 15/3 στις 4 μ.μ.
> Κυριακή 16/6 στις 10 π.μ.
> Παρασκευή 14/3 στις 6 μ.μ.


Επειδή στις 16/6 είμαι στη μέση της εξεταστικής, ψηφίζω Κυριακή για να ξεφύγω λιγάκι  ::  lol
Λοιπόν, σοβαρά τώρα, ψηφίζω Κυριακή 10 το πρωί, γιατί νομίζω θα έχουμε περισσότερο χρόνο στη διάθεσή μας. 
Ο thalis (και όχι antonis, όπως γράφεις dti  :: ) ψηφίζει λευκό.

----------


## Alexandros

Ψηφίζω Σάββατο.

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## sharkovios

Και εγω για Σάββατο

----------


## papashark

Σάββατο

Αν και έχω αρχίσει να αναρωτιέμαι αν όντως πρέπει να έρθω την στιγμή που μου λοίπουν πιο βασικές γνώσεις linux....

Μήπως να παραχωρούσα την θέση μου σε κανέναν πιο σχετικό από εμένα ?

----------


## Ripper_gr

ego an kai to leo arga exo arketes gnosis linux kai tha mporousa na erto to savato me PC gia to konbo mou 

epipleon mporo na vaithiso opion heli apo tin perioxi mou me tis gnosis pou tha apokomiso! (kai ta conf files  ::  )

Mporo?

----------


## dti

> ego an kai to leo arga exo arketes gnosis linux kai tha mporousa na erto to savato me PC gia to konbo mou 
> Mporo?


Φυσικά και μπορείς! Σε υπολόγιζα μαζί με τον harisk σαν συντονιστή. Σου έχω στείλει και e-mail σχετικά με τη διοργάνωση του workshop. 
Δεν το πήρες;  ::

----------


## drid

8a me endiefere na parebre8w ki egw, den 8a ferw kapoio mhxanhma alla exw arketes gnwseis se linux kai 8a h8ela na boh8hsw

----------


## dti

Ο.Κ. Ηλία, συνεννοήσου αν θέλεις μέσω pm με τον harisk σχετικά με τη διαδικασία που θα ακολουθήσουμε στο workshop. 
Σαφώς και χρειαζόμαστε 2-3 έμπειρους στο linux ώστε να βοηθηθούν πιο άμεσα όσοι δεν διαθέτουν τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις.

----------


## MerNion

kalispera. loipon... katarxin den boro katholou paraskeui gi auto tin apokleio eks arxis. meta... apo tin mia tin kiriaki tha einai kalitera to proi giati tha exoume pio poli xrono stin diathesi mas gia na doume ola osa theloume kai den tha mas piezei i ora apo tin alli omos den thelo na xalaso kai to meeting ton paidion pou exoun kanonisei.. 
telos omos iparxei kai mia ipoxreosi gia "epeteio" me tin kopela mou stis 14 tou mina kai gi auto meta apo skepsi kai elpizontas na min sas kano mantara ta sxedia psifizo kiriaki proi
kiriaki loipon

----------


## papashark

Συγγνωμη Δαμιανέ, αλλά δεν κρατιέμαι θα το πω.....  ::  

[ trelamenos mode ]

Άτιμη δημοκρατία, όσο δεν είχαμε επιλογεί στην μέρα, όλοι μπορούσαμε το Σάββατο, μόλις είχαμε επιλογή, αρχίσανε τα προβλήματα και δεν μπορούμε να συννεοηθούμε.... (λέμε τώρα)  ::  

Καλά λέγανε παλιά, "όπου λαλούν πολλοί κοκόροι αργεί να ξημερώσει..."  ::  

[ / trelamenos mode ]

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## panXer

Κυριακή!

----------


## JS

> Συγγνωμη Δαμιανέ, αλλά δεν κρατιέμαι θα το πω.....  
> 
> [ trelamenos mode ]
> 
> Άτιμη δημοκρατία, όσο δεν είχαμε επιλογεί στην μέρα, όλοι μπορούσαμε το Σάββατο, μόλις είχαμε επιλογή, αρχίσανε τα προβλήματα και δεν μπορούμε να συννεοηθούμε.... (λέμε τώρα)  
> 
> Καλά λέγανε παλιά, "όπου λαλούν πολλοί κοκόροι αργεί να ξημερώσει..."  
> 
> [ / trelamenos mode ]



kakies kakies...
Re paidia, egw katalaba oti prepei na apofugoume an ginetai to Sabbato logw tis diakopis. An den uparxei tetoio problima telika tote pros ti o logos tis psifoforias ???
Diladi kanoume psifoforia giati exoume problima me to reuma to Sabbato kai psifizoume oloi Sabbato ? Kati den mou paei  ::

----------


## wiresounds

Σάββατο.

Μπορώ να φέρω τα τελευταία Debian, Redhat, Mandrake. Ακόμα ένα hubάκι 5-port, 2 straight utp (θα δώ αν προλαβαίνω να αγοράσω και κανένα reverse).
Οθόνη δεν θα μπορέσω να φέρω γιατί την έχω μεγάλη και θα έχουμε ατυχήματα.

----------


## dti

Είχε πει αρχικά ο harisk για Σάββατο πρωί, ώστε να έχουμε τη μέρα μπροστά μας. 
Σάββατο πρωί όμως πιθανόν να έχουμε πρόβλημα με το ρεύμα.
Πιθανότατα δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα το Σάββατο το απόγευμα και μετά.
Προσωπικά με βολεύει περισσότερο Κυριακή πρωί, ώστε να μην πιεστούμε χρονικά το Σάββατο το βράδυ.
Ομως η δική μου γνώμη δεν μετράει, αφού ο router μου είναι ήδη στημένος και όποτε και να γίνει το workshop, απλά θα παρευρεθώ.
Οπότε λευκό από μένα!

----------


## Ripper_gr

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Ripper_gr
> 
> ego an kai to leo arga exo arketes gnosis linux kai tha mporousa na erto to savato me PC gia to konbo mou 
> Mporo?
> 
> 
> Φυσικά και μπορείς! Σε υπολόγιζα μαζί με τον harisk σαν συντονιστή. Σου έχω στείλει και e-mail σχετικά με τη διοργάνωση του workshop. 
> Δεν το πήρες;


Hehe.. den ixa kitaksi to mail mou logo provlimaton me to iNet kai logo diakopon sto karnavali tis patras  :: 

cya

----------


## dti

Μία ψήφος για την Κυριακή από την eklissis.

----------


## koem

ki ego gia kiriaki mesa...

----------


## panXer

Παιδίά δεν θα μας πάρει ο χρόνος το Σάββατο.. Αν πούμε 4, μέχρι να στηθούμε θα πάει 5 παρά, μετά θα το νυχτώσουμε? ας πάμε Κυριακή, το πρόβλημα ειναι το Αιγάλεω βέβαια.. αλλά πιστεύω ότι μπορούν να το κανονίσουν να συνδυαστούν... Αυτά.. :)

----------


## MerNion

kai ego simfono mazi sou sto thema tis oras.. an den itan to problima me to reuma kai to arxizame proi tha itan telia alla ti na kanoume.. simbenoun auta.. 
menei bebea na psifisoun kai oi alloi (signal,capvar,mickflemm,radidan,antonis,dalex,symos,mavrelos) (sigxoreste me an ekana kapoio typo sta onomata alla den bgazo oute ta grammata mou sto xarti pou ta xo grapsei ;p ) kai na doume ti theloun..

ps. apo aurio arxizo kai ego ta scan apo tin taratsa mou!!! irthe i cisco mou  ::

----------


## Symos

Αφού τελικά δε βλέπω να συμφωνούμε και η κάθε ψήφος μετράει, Κυριακή από μένα..

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Egw eimai anoixtos...den me peirazei gia Kyriaki  ::

----------


## shock

Θα προτιμούσα Κυριακή 

Αντώνης Μαυρέλος

----------


## dti

Φαίνεται οτι υπερισχύει η πρόταση για Κυριακή.
Λυπάμαι αν στεναχωρώ κάποιους που υπολόγιζαν για Σάββατο, αλλά η αλήθεια είναι οτι θα πιεζόμασταν πολύ, αν ξεκινάγαμε το Σάββατο το απόγευμα. 
Οπότε για να είμαστε και απόλυτα σίγουροι οτι δεν θα έχουμε προβλήματα με ενδεχόμενες διακοπές ρεύματος λόγω των προγραμματισμένων εργασιών του Σαββάτου, ας το κάνουμε οριστικά την *Κυριακή 16/3 με ώρα προσέλευσης 9:30 π.μ.* Καλό θα ήταν να ξεκινήσουμε κατά τις 10:00, οπότε μισή ώρα νωρίτερα, μπορούμε να στήσουμε τον εξοπλισμό μας.

Σύντομα θα δημοσιεύσω και το σχεδιάγραμμα όπου βρίσκεται ο χώρος που θα μας φιλοξενήσει. 
Θα υπάρχουν αρκετές κόπιες από το 1ο cd του debian. 
Μή ξεχάσετε να φέρετε μαζί σας πολύπριζα και καλώδια σύνδεσης στο δίκτυο.

----------


## bakolaz

Επίσης θα παρακαλέσω πολύ αν κάποιος γνωρίζει ότι δεν μπορεί να έρθει(είτε λόγω ημέρας , είτε λόγω κάποιας άλλης υποχρέωσης) και είναι στην λίστα που έχει ήδη δημοσιεύσει ο Δαμιανός , να το δηλώσει έγκαιρα έτσι ώστε να πάρει την θέση του κάποιο από τα παιδιά που δεν μπορούν να έρθουν λόγω περιορισμένων θέσεων
Ευχαριστώ  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ola OK apo mena tha erthw me to DEBIAN CD 1 (pou kapoia stigmh tha ginei kai upload sto site) kai ena sklhro disko gia peiramatismous. Exw kanei lista me ta aparaithta paketa kai osoi theloun vohtheia sto sthshmo mporw na tous vohthisw afou prosfata esthsa to debian sthn taratsa mou xwris kanena provlhma (poio eykolo ap oti fantazeste). Proteinw kapoios na ferei fwtografikh mhxanh gia na kanoume ena step by step tutorial kai gia osous den kataferan na erthoun sto worksop. Mporw epishs na vohthisw se oti allo me xreiasthte (mhn priksoume oloi ton Achille kai ton Harisk  ::  )

Ta leme kai apo konta...
Kyriakh stis 9:30 (diorthwste an kanw lathos)

/\/\ic|{ Fl3mm

----------


## MerNion

Kalispera. Gia fotografiki mixani an den thelete na plironete emfaniseis boroume na bgaloume sto kainourio mou kinito(3650). Tora xoraei akoma 110 photos (640Χ480) opote pisteuo oti einai iperarketes kai tha einai tsampa kai poli eukola metaferontai sto pc.. ego tha to exo mazi mou sigoura alla an kapoios allos thelei na ferei kai mixani np..

konstantinos

----------


## Ripper_gr

Kala re pedia Kiriaki 9:30?!?! tha me pethanete ;p pos tha ksipniso
tetia ora? xexee

pantos kalo tha ine tin epomeni fora na to exoume Fix-ari noritera dioti tora prepi na perno pali thlefona na allazo ta agglika mou  :: 

cya

----------


## akef

> Kalispera. Gia fotografiki mixani an den thelete na plironete emfaniseis boroume na bgaloume sto kainourio mou kinito(3650). Tora xoraei akoma 110 photos (640Χ480) opote pisteuo oti einai iperarketes kai tha einai tsampa kai poli eukola metaferontai sto pc.. ego tha to exo mazi mou sigoura alla an kapoios allos thelei na ferei kai mixani np..
> 
> konstantinos


Digital sony mavica gia oti kai ose fwtografies goystaroume!!! Afou etsi ki alliws den 8a exw PC mazi mou as kanw kati xrhsimo!!!!

----------


## Alexandros

Δυστυχώς Κυριακή έχω κάτι οικογενειακές υποχρεώσεις και δε θα μπορέσω να παρακολουθήσω την εκδήλωση στο σύνολό της. Θα προσπαθήσω να περάσω για κάνα δύωρο όμως για να συνεννοηθώ με διάφορο κόσμο. Η θέση μου στο Workshop συνεπώς είναι ελεύθερη αλλά ας δοθεί το όνομά μου στην είσοδο για να μπορέσω να μπω αν αυτό δε δημιουργεί πρόβλημα.

Ευχαριστώ και Καλή Επιτυχία!

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## dti

> Η θέση μου στο Workshop συνεπώς είναι ελεύθερη αλλά ας δοθεί το όνομά μου στην είσοδο για να μπορέσω να μπω αν αυτό δε δημιουργεί πρόβλημα.


Θα φροντίσω όμως να παρευρίσκεται ο router σου και να ρυθμιστεί κατάλληλα.  ::

----------


## tassos

Τελικά θα φέρω αντί για pc ολόκληρο, ένα δανεικό laptop. Όμως διατίθεμαι να φέρω και την 15άρα οθόνη μου αν χρειάζεται. Περιμένω requests.  ::

----------


## dti

Ναι φέρε την θα χρειαστεί! 
Thanks  ::

----------


## DiGi

Ama yparxei kamia thesh anoixth akoma tha hthela na perasw

----------


## papashark

Εγώ μια που έχω μεγάλο πορτ μπαγκάζ, θα φέρω εκτός από 2 dual slots, τον server μας, μία οθόνη TFT (που δεν θα μου πιάσει και χώρο), κάτι κουτιά για στέγαση Η/Υ στην ταράτσα να τα δείτε, καμιά κεραία, ένα παλιό laptop, και ότι άλλο βρώ, μαζί με τον Panxer, που θα χωρέσει και εκείνος στο πορτ μπαγκάζ μου !

----------


## bakolaz

> Εγώ μια που έχω μεγάλο πορτ μπαγκάζ, θα φέρω εκτός από 2 dual slots, τον server μας, μία οθόνη TFT (που δεν θα μου πιάσει και χώρο), κάτι κουτιά για στέγαση Η/Υ στην ταράτσα να τα δείτε, καμιά κεραία, ένα παλιό laptop, και ότι άλλο βρώ, μαζί με τον Panxer, που θα χωρέσει και εκείνος στο πορτ μπαγκάζ μου !


Ελπίζω να μην σε σταματήσει κανένα μπλόκο στο δρόμο. Σε βλέπω παρέα δίπλα στον Κουφοντίνα και άντε να τα μπαλώσεις  ::

----------


## dti

Οπως με πληροφόρησε ο Cyberfreak δεν θα έλθει με τον Capvar.
Οπότε οι θέσεις τους μπορούν να καλυφθούν από *bakolaz* και *DiGi*.

----------


## Symos

Δαμιανέ (ή όποιος άλλος ξέρει) ας μπει εκείνο το σχεδιάγραμμα που λέγαμε για τη διάταξη του χώρου και γενικά το πως θα κατευθυνθούμε, μην ψαχνόμαστε.

----------


## drid

Sorry kyriakh den 8a mporesw

----------


## bakolaz

> Οπως με πληροφόρησε ο Cyberfreak δεν θα έλθει με τον Capvar.
> Οπότε οι θέσεις τους μπορούν να καλυφθούν από *bakolaz* και *DiGi*.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ αλλά δυστυχώς τώρα έχω κανονίσει κάτι άλλο για την Κυριακή και δεν θα μπορέσω.

----------


## drf

*Piraeus Force!*


Πέρνω την θέση του hook και θα έρθω μαζί με παπασαρκ και πανξερ!

θα έχω μαζί μου τα σχετικά pc , monitor cables & 4 port switch


......και φυσικά για τις ανάγκες φωτογραφικής κάλυψης μια Sony 717 μαζί με άφθονα mb για 5mp φωτό  ::

----------


## dti

Εδώ είναι και το σχεδιάγραμμα:

----------


## akef

Κατ' αρχήν να πω οτι τελικά το workshop ήταν αυτό που προσπαθήσαμε να αποφύγουμε!!!  ::  Μαζεύτηκε αρκετός κόσμος * που δεν είχε ιδέα*  απο Linux, αλλά και κόσμος που ήξερε αρκετά. Φάγαμε αρκετές ώρες στο Installation του Linux και στην ρύθμισή του ώστε να παίζουν τα βασικά ( υπήρξαν περιπτώσεις που δεν έπαιζαν ούτε απλές κάρτες δικτύου, τελικά ήταν InstallFest  ::  ) Άλλο το να μην ξέρεις απο debian και να θες μια μικρή βοήθεια στο installation κι άλλο να μην ξέρεις ούτε πως να κάνεις restart μια υπηρεσία.
Αυτό που με ενδιέφερε εμένα και τελικά δεν το είδα ήταν το πως ρυθμίζουμε αυτά τα μηχανάκια που έχουμε ώστε να κάνουμε Routing, οπότε πάλι θα πρέπει να πέσω με τα μούτρα στο διάβασμα σχετικά με τη Zebra  ::  . 
Παρ' όλα αυτά θέλω να * ευχαριστήσω για άλλη μια φορά τον harisk, που με πονοκέφαλο, πυρετό* , κλπ κλπ, μας ανέχτηκε και προσπάθησε όλη μέρα (μέχρι τις 4 το απόγευμα) να μείνει όρθιος και να εξηγήσει μερικά πράγματα σχετικά με την εγκατάσταση και το setup του hostAP.

----------


## drf

για αρχη προσωπικα πιστευω οτι τα πηγαμε πολυ καλα! 

Μην περιμενουμε απο το πρωτο workshop τα τελεια πραγματα! Ακομα και η εγκατασταση του hostap καθως και η ρυθμιση των καρτων ΕΠΙΒΑΛΕΤΑΙ πριν μπουμε σε θεματα routing με το zebra!

Να ευχαριστησω και εγω με την σειρα μου τον harisk για την επιμονη και υπομονη του!  ::

----------


## tassos

Αν και ανήκω στους άσχετους που λέει ο akef  ::  , να ευχαριστήσω κι εγώ τον harisk ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ!
Πάντως όντως για αρχή καλό ήταν, φαίνεται ότι απλά δεν υπάρχουν τόσοι πολλοί που να ξέρουν να κάνουν restart μια υπηρεσία. Τα μηχανάκια αυτά φιλοδοξούν να μπουν και σε ταράτσες ατόμων που δεν ξέρουν καν πώς γράφεται το Linux....
Μια καλή ιδέα θα ήταν να γίνει ένα workshop μόνο Zebra. Έτσι κι αλλιώς θα έπρεπε να είναι διήμερο το πρώτο workshop, αλλά πού χρόνος.... Αν γινόταν άλλο ένα workshop με όσους συμμετείχαν στο προηγούμενο, και ξεκινάγαμε από τη Zebra, παραλείποντας εγκαταστάσεις, ρυθμίσεις καρτών κλπ, νομίζω θα είχε καλό αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## wiresounds

> Μια καλή ιδέα θα ήταν να γίνει ένα workshop μόνο Zebra. Έτσι κι αλλιώς θα έπρεπε να είναι διήμερο το πρώτο workshop, αλλά πού χρόνος.... Αν γινόταν άλλο ένα workshop με όσους συμμετείχαν στο προηγούμενο, και ξεκινάγαμε από τη Zebra, παραλείποντας εγκαταστάσεις, ρυθμίσεις καρτών κλπ, νομίζω θα είχε καλό αποτέλεσμα.


Μέσα για Zebra workshop.  ::  

Και εγώ ευχαριστώ πολύ τον Harisk και τον Shock για την βοήθεια στο linuxόμποξο.  ::

----------


## Ripper_gr

Pano apo ola Thnx sto harrisk gia tin politmi voithia!

Genika sinfono gia to "peri asxetosisnis" merkon ... alla ti na kanoume afta exi h zoi! Apo oti ida o harris den tha exi poli xrono opote mporoume na mazefotume kapia atoma me gnosis se linux kai networking ( iparxa pola aksiologa atoma sto meeting, opos linux sysadmins ktlp) kai na kanoume ena workshop gia routing kai oxi gia Setup wifi kai eth.

opios exi kataferi na stisi zebra as kani ena filadiaki se ilektronki morfi kai as anevasi pothena kanena conf na to meletisoun oloi.

An iparxi endiaferon tha kitakso kai gia xoro sto ntua.


PS:drf ... TIS PHOTOS  :: 
PS1: kai to video pou exi trevixti!  :: 
PS2: gia tous asxetous apo linux pou aplos tous kaname setup sto workshop.. Pedia to linux klini me shutdown -h now ..  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tassos

> PS2: gia tous asxetous apo linux pou aplos tous kaname setup sto workshop.. Pedia to linux klini me shutdown -h now ..


Έλα έλα δε θέλω ειρωνίες  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
... και δεν είπες ότι πρέπει πρώτα να κάνεις root login!!  ::   ::

----------


## akef

> Αν και ανήκω στους άσχετους που λέει ο akef  , να ευχαριστήσω κι εγώ τον harisk ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ!
> ......... Αν γινόταν άλλο ένα workshop με όσους συμμετείχαν στο προηγούμενο, και ξεκινάγαμε από τη Zebra, παραλείποντας εγκαταστάσεις, ρυθμίσεις καρτών κλπ, νομίζω θα είχε καλό αποτέλεσμα.


Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ντρέπεσαι για κάτι που δεν γνωρίζεις, να ντρέπεσαι οταν ΔΕΝ γνωρίζεις και ΛΕΣ οτι γνωρίζεις!!!! Τέλος πάντων εμένα το αρχικό post του dti μου έδωσε την εντύπωση οτι το workshop θα ήταν σχετικό με routing και γι' αυτό ίσως να απογοητεύτηκα.  ::  Μου αρκεί πάντως οτι κάποιοι κάτι έμαθαν έστω κι εκτός θέματος.

----------


## MerNion

Katarxin SIGXARITIRIA ston Xari gia tin poli kali kai proetimasmeni parousiasi tou kai boithia pou mas prosfere. Borei na min itan auto pou kapoioi perimenan alla einai to proto workshop pou ginetai kai apo auto tha mathoume ti lathi eginan gia na min ginoun se epomeno workshop (pou elpizo na ginei sintoma). Elpizo na doume sintoma tis photos, kana tutorial i kai FAQ kai ta videakia
Telika gia osous meinan mexri to telos petixe auti i topologia pou sxediasate?

----------


## akef

> Elpizo na doume sintoma tis photos


Μερικές photos, μαζί με αποκλειστικές φωτογραφίες από το pc του panxer να εκπέμπει σε * εκαντοντάδες*  αλλά και *χιλιάδες* dbm θα βρείτε εδώ




> Telika gia osous meinan mexri to telos petixe auti i topologia pou sxediasate?


[/url]

oxi!!!! Den mas epai3e gia periergo logo to teleutaio link poy 8a ekleine to kyklo!!!

----------


## Mick Flemm

Katarxhas den symfonw sto thema peri asxetosynhs, den einai poio magas aytos pou kserei linux, oxi se vathmo pou na antimetopizei ton allo me ayton to tropo (na mhn ton ypologizei se mia texnikhs fysews synanthsh). Oloi apo kapou ksekinane, kairos na katalavete oti einai ligoi oi gnostes linux kai an theloume na iothetisoume ayto to leitourgiko prepei na mathoume ston kosmo ta vasika. Htan profanes kai anamenomeno na erthoun anthrwpoi pou den exoun ksanadei Linux, mallon tha eprepe apo thn arxh na exei kanonistei etsi wste na afierwthei o xronos eks oloklhrou gia install fest kai na erthoun perissoteroi neoi sto xoro. Den einai oi Linuxades Elit, opoios nomizei oti einai prwtos na katsei na diavasei zebra monos tou  ::  ... Panw ap ola sevasmos paides...

Oute egw euxarisththika to routing lesson tou harisk afou eprepe na fhgw logw fronthstiriou alla den kathomai na griniazw isa isa xairomai pou vohthisa arketous anthrwpous na doune ti einai pia ayto to linux, it's good to be needed. Afhsa kai ta Confs pou xrhshmopoioume edwpera me ton Achille alla profanws den yphrkse xronos na ta diavasete...

Perasa poly oraia, h parea sas einai panta endiaferousa, sygxarhthria ston Harisk gia thn protovoulia kai to pragmatika koryfaio tutorial pou kathise na grapsei me pyreto klp (pou na ton vlepate les kai eixe ksenixtisei agalia me kana kafasi mpyres, fainetai o empyros pws na to kanoume...  ::   ::   ::  ) well done Harisk. 

Y.G. Yparxei panta kati gia to opoio eimaste perifanoi, tha mporouse o kathenas na kafietai gia to ena kai t' allo, to thema einai oti den aksizei na meiwneis kai na plhgwneis ton allo gia ena toso hlithio logo opws px h adynamia tou sto Linux (an kapoios plhgothike mhn perimenete na to pei kapoia pragmata prepei na ta provlepete)...

/\/\ic|{ Fl3mm

----------


## panXer

Παίδες, κάποιος να τσεκάρει αν ο harrisk είναι ζωντανός :)
Όταν κατέβηκε από το του-του του papashark ίσα ίσα που κατάφερε να συρθεί μέχρι την πόρτα..
Στο επόμενο workshop θα εστιάσουμε λογικά μόνο στο routing.
Ομολογώ ότι από zebra δεν κατέχω και πολλά και αρκετές φορές πρέπει να έσπασα τα νεύρα του Χάρη με τον routed. :)
Υ.Γ. το hook-mobile είναι φοβερό, ωραία εμπειρία, θενξ Χουκ για την μεταφορά στο Δημόκριτο
Υ.Γ.1. ευχαριστώ πολύ papashark, ήσουν υπέροχο ταξί :Ρ
Υ.Γ.2. Ελπίζω το topic να μην αναλωθεί μόνο σε replies για ευχαριστίες (μιλάει ο "αναμάρτητος") αλλά να ανεβάσουν κάποια κείμενα τα παιδιά που κρατούσαν σημειώσεις..

----------


## drf

paratheto merikes fwto apo to linux-workshop

http://www.greekradioham.tk/photos/a...hop/index.html








elpizw na mhn paraxigithei kaneis me ta "comments" mou!  ::  

Papashark pws mou thn glytwses ayth thn fora???  ::   ::

----------


## akef

> Katarxhas den symfonw sto thema peri asxetosynhs, den einai poio magas aytos pou kserei linux,


Opws epishs den einai magkas kapoios pou 3erei apo Windows



> oxi se vathmo pou na antimetopizei ton allo me ayton to tropo (na mhn ton ypologizei se mia texnikhs fysews synanthsh).


Den nomizw oti agnohsame oute oti eirwnethkame kapoion epeidh den h3ere kati.




> Htan profanes kai anamenomeno na erthoun anthrwpoi pou den exoun ksanadei Linux,


Oxi kata ti gnwmh mou den htan anamenomeno!!! To workshop htan sxetiko me to routing kai zhth8hke xaratkhristika alla me eygeniko tropo apo tous diorganwtes na prosel8oun atoma pou gnwrizoun linux.




> mallon tha eprepe apo thn arxh na exei kanonistei etsi wste na afierwthei o xronos eks oloklhrou gia install fest kai na erthoun perissoteroi neoi sto xoro.


Akribws!!!! Alla apo thn arxh tonistike oti den prokeitai gia InstallFest




> Den einai oi Linuxades Elit, opoios nomizei oti einai prwtos na katsei na diavasei zebra monos tou  ... Panw ap ola sevasmos paides...


Akribws ayto lew ki egw alla den nomizw oti yparxei sebasmos otan den ypologizeis toys diorganwtes???




> Oute egw euxarisththika to routing lesson tou harisk afou eprepe na fhgw


Auto einai to 8ema. Oti mallon oute o harrisk to eyxaristhke giati ektos to oti htan arrwstos den ekane kan routing lesson.

----------


## bakolaz

> [Opws epishs den einai magkas kapoios pou 3erei apo Windows


Τελείως άστοχο σχόλιο.  ::  



Το awmn πολύ ευτυχώς δεν είναι μόνο Linux. Γι' αυτό προσπάθειες μείωσης ανθρώπων που έχουν άγνοια από αυτό γιατί πολύ απλά δεν τους χρειάστηκε ποτέ ούτε στην δουλειά τους ,ούτε στο hobby τους , είναι μάλλον κακοπροαίρετες.
Δεν είναι σωστό ποτέ να υποτιμάς κάποιον όπως επίσης να του στερείς το δικαίωμα για μάθηση.
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί μερικοί κόπτονται τόσο πολύ για το πόσοι άσχετοι παρευρέθηκαν στο workshop. δεν ήταν κάτι το αναμενόμενo; αφού οι πραγματικοί γνώστες του Linux είναι μετρημένοι στα δάκτυλα και κάποιοι απουσίαζαν κιόλας. Οι θέσεις ήταν 20 οπότε δεν νομίζω να έβλαπτε να έρθει και κανένας "άσχετος".
Κλείνοντας θα συμφωνήσω με τα περισσότερα απο αυτά που έγραψε ο MickFlemm ,ενώ θα διαφωνήσω με τα περισσότερα από αυτά που μας είπε ο akef (εδώ και ημέρες διαφωνώ) και θα επικροτήσω την προσπάθεια του harrisk ο οποίος πολύ σωστά και έντιμα ξεκαθάρισε την θέση του από την αρχή και δεν βγήκε να κλαφτεί εκ των υστέρων(αν και είναι ο μόνος ο οποίος έχει δικαίωμα να το κάνει)
Αν θέλεις λοιπόν akef οργάνωσε και εσύ ενα workshop και κάλεσε συγκεκριμένα άτομα για να μεταδώσεις τις γνώσεις σου.
Δεν έχω τίποτα μαζί σου απλά στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις διαφωνώ και βρίσκω αδικαιολόγητα εχθρικά τα γραφόμενα σου. 
 ::

----------


## tassos

Νομίζω το πάτε για flame και δεν είναι πρέπον σε αυτό το thread...  ::  
Ας ηρεμήσουμε λίγο τα πνεύματα, και Mick Flemm δεν είπε και τίποτα προσβλητικό ο akef, μην αρπάζεσαι έτσι!  ::  
Μην ξεχνάτε ότι όλοι τον ίδιο στόχο έχουμε, και αυτός ο στόχος πρέπει να μας οδηγεί... Αν αρχίσουμε και μαλώνουμε για διαδικαστικά ζητήματα από τώρα που είμαστε λίγοι, φανταστείτε τι χάος θα γίνει μόλις μεγαλώσει αρκετά η παρέα μας. Ας μην αμαυρώνουμε το πρώτο workshop *τονίζοντας* ο καθένας τι ήταν αυτό που *δεν* του άρεσε... Έγινε σε δύσκολες συνθήκες, και ήταν και το "αναγνωριστικό" workshop.
Θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερο να πούμε τι ήταν αυτό που μας άρεσε, για να ενθαρρύνουμε και τα επόμενα.  ::  
Για τη συνέχεια των προηγούμενων υπάρχουν και τα pm. Προτείνω να μπει μια τελεία λοιπόν εδώ, και να αλλάξουμε θέμα τελείως.  ::

----------


## akef

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από akef
> 
> [Opws epishs den einai magkas kapoios pou 3erei apo Windows
> 
> 
> Τελείως άστοχο σχόλιο.


Δεν είναι καθόλου άστοχο το σχόλιο μου. Εγώ για παράδειγμα έχω να χρησιμοποιήσω windows απο τα 3.11. Δεν ξέρω πολλά πράγματα γι' αυτό το λειτουργικό και γι' αυτό δεν θέωρω μάγκα κάποιον που θα μου πει οτι είναι ο super duper φοβερος sysadmin. 




> Το awmn πολύ ευτυχώς δεν είναι μόνο Linux. Γι' αυτό προσπάθειες μείωσης ανθρώπων που έχουν άγνοια από αυτό γιατί πολύ απλά δεν τους χρειάστηκε ποτέ ούτε στην δουλειά τους ,ούτε στο hobby τους , είναι μάλλον κακοπροαίρετες.


Παιδιά δεν έχω κακές προθέσεις και δεν θέλω να μειώσω κανένα, κι όσοι το πήραν έτσι, κακώς. Αντιθέτως βοήθησα και κόσμο στο workshop και θα συνεχίσω να βοηθάω όπου μπορώ. Αλλά μην μου λέτε οτι το workshop * ήταν φοβερό και τρομέρο*  όταν φάγαμε 6 ολόκληρες ώρες για να στίσουμε ένα debian κι ένα hostap και στο τέλος να μην δουλεύει το routing, γιατί είχαμε κουραστεί και δεν είχαμε πλέον όρεξη να το ψάξουμε και γιατί * απο τους 20 είχαμε μείνει 5* 
Αν αυτό θεωρείται επιτυχία τοτε.......  ::  

Για μένα το topic έκλεισε. Οσοι καταλάβανε αυτά που ήθελα να πω, καταλάβανε, όσοι δεν τα καταλάβανε ας διαβάσουν το topic απο την αρχή. Όσοι παρεξηγηθήκανε ας μου στείλουν PM να μου εξηγήσουν τον λόγο και πολύ ευχαρίστως αν έχουν δίκιο να ζητήσω συγνώμη.

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Ας ηρεμήσουμε λίγο τα πνεύματα, και Mick Flemm δεν είπε και τίποτα προσβλητικό ο akef, μην αρπάζεσαι έτσι!


Den arpaxthka oute anaferomoun mono ston akef  ::  




> Den nomizw oti agnohsame oute oti eirwnethkame kapoion epeidh den h3ere kati.


To parakatw mou fainetai arketa eirwniko...




> gia tous asxetous apo linux pou aplos tous kaname setup sto workshop.. Pedia to linux klini me shutdown -h now ..





> Akribws ayto lew ki egw alla den nomizw oti yparxei sebasmos otan den ypologizeis toys diorganwtes???


En merei symfwnw me ayto pou les alla h periergeia den einai kako pragma isa isa. Den eixe kaneis prothesh na ferei to workshop sta metra tou eis varos twn ypoloipwn.

/\/\ic|{ Flemm

Y.G. Enoeitai pws den exw tpt me kanena aplws parathriseis kanw.

----------


## panXer

Ας λήξει εδώ το θέμα.
Γεγονός είναι ότι είχε ζητηθεί να έρθουν άτομα που γνωρίζουν έστω κάτι βασικο από linux. Τελικά έγινε InstallFest και σε αυτό δεν φταίνε όσοι ήρθαν και δεν ήξεραν, αλλα κυρίως αυτοί που ήξεραν γιατί ενώ είχε γίνει παράκληση από τον Χάρη να περάσουμε ένα basic installation scheme πολλοί το αγνόησαν και περνούσαν ότι πακέτο τους κατέβαινε εκείνη τη στιγμή, συν το ότι είδα να γίνονται desktop εγκαταστάσεις σε μηχανήματα που θα γίνουν (?) servers.
To μόνο κακό ότι χαλάσαμε πολυ χρόνο, και ιδιαίτερα τον χρόνο του Χάρη που ήταν ψόφιος, αλλά και όλων όσοι είχαν έρθει αποκλειστικά για routing κ.α.
Το καλό είναι ότι γνωρίστηκαν άτομα μεταξύ τους, βάλαμε πολλούς hostapd και την επόμενη φορά θα επικεντρωθούμε αυστηρά στο zebra και ότι αλλο κρίνουμε.
Δεν νομίζω να έχει προσβληθεί κάποιος απο τα λεγόμενα του akef ή του ripper ή κάποιου άλλου, αν έχει γίνει κάτι τέτοιο στείλτε pm μεταξύ σας και ενημερώστε μας που καταλήξατε, δεν θα τσακωνόμαστε σε ένα topic καθαρά τεχνικό, για προσωπικούς λόγους.
Φιλικά.

----------


## Mick Flemm

An anaferesai se emena pantws mou zhththike na vohthisw den ekana tou kefaliou mou...

Kata ta alla synfwnw na stamatisei edw to olo "thema".

----------


## papashark

Ακόμα ένα post που να περιέχει την λέξη "εγώ" και το κλείδωσα το topic......

----------


## shock

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεραι εδώ υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες από το workshop. Συγχωρέστε με για τη ποιότητα αλλά είναι από camera και με κίνηση

Credits goes to Mick Flemm (cameraman)

http://homepages.pathfinder.gr/amavrelo ... 651%2Ejpeg
http://homepages.pathfinder.gr/amavrelo ... 259%2Ejpeg
http://homepages.pathfinder.gr/amavrelo ... 754%2Ejpeg
http://homepages.pathfinder.gr/amavrelo ... 074%2Ejpeg
http://homepages.pathfinder.gr/amavrelo ... 557%2Ejpeg
http://homepages.pathfinder.gr/amavrelo ... 708%2Ejpeg
http://homepages.pathfinder.gr/amavrelo ... 774%2Ejpeg
http://homepages.pathfinder.gr/amavrelo ... 856%2Ejpeg
http://homepages.pathfinder.gr/amavrelo ... 938%2Ejpeg
http://homepages.pathfinder.gr/amavrelo ... 304%2Ejpeg
http://homepages.pathfinder.gr/amavrelo ... 674%2Ejpeg
http://homepages.pathfinder.gr/amavrelo ... 750%2Ejpeg
http://homepages.pathfinder.gr/amavrelo ... 094%2Ejpeg
http://homepages.pathfinder.gr/amavrelo ... 303%2Ejpeg
http://homepages.pathfinder.gr/amavrelo ... 385%2Ejpeg
http://homepages.pathfinder.gr/amavrelo ... 462%2Ejpeg
http://homepages.pathfinder.gr/amavrelo ... 063%2Ejpeg
http://homepages.pathfinder.gr/amavrelo ... 087%2Ejpeg
http://homepages.pathfinder.gr/amavrelo ... 125%2Ejpeg
http://homepages.pathfinder.gr/amavrelo ... 190%2Ejpeg
http://homepages.pathfinder.gr/amavrelo ... 442%2Ejpeg
http://homepages.pathfinder.gr/amavrelo ... 514%2Ejpeg
http://homepages.pathfinder.gr/amavrelo ... 011%2Ejpeg
http://homepages.pathfinder.gr/amavrelo ... 750%2Ejpeg


Τραβήξαμε και ένα video με την εγγατάσταση ενός debian. Ρετουσάρεται.

----------


## akef

> Ακόμα ένα post που να περιέχει την λέξη "εγώ" και το κλείδωσα το topic......


εσύ  ::   ::   ::  

sorry αλλά δεν κρατήθηκα!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ripper_gr

Shock diamartirome! kai exo traviksa me tin camera!..ekina ta Sun box..  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

